# New North American Release Date (speculation)



## Travis Grundke (May 26, 1999)

According to Autoweek today (February 25, 2004), the release date for the A3 5-door in North America is "spring, 2005".
Just a little heads up for everyone, and a bit of a disappointment for those of us who thought it would be here in mid-2004.


----------



## hunts (Jan 1, 2004)

No way.. that is not cool! Wonder why the hold-up/delay? I hope it isn't true. Last I heard, it was supposed to come to the US in the fall of 2004. I hope they give us more powerful engines since they are delaying the release, because the competition already has engines that make the A4's hp seem like it come from half a decade ago!


----------



## Grimnebulin (Feb 26, 2003)

*Re: New North American Release Date (Travis Grundke)*

With the hideous waterfall grill on all new Audi models, and only a 5 door coming, we're not missing out on much if its release was pushed out until 2005.
If we were going to get the 3 door A3 without the waterfall grill, then I might be upset, but it just seems that VW/Audi is dropping the ball again. No surprise there.















Totally clueless when it comes to the US market.


----------



## Norm0770 (Feb 25, 2004)

*Re: New North American Release Date (Travis Grundke)*

I don't know where you found "Spring 2005" for the A3 release date on the Autoweek site. The article I found said June 2004 folllowing the Detroit Auto Show, although that was published in April 2003.


----------



## Travis Grundke (May 26, 1999)

*Re: New North American Release Date (Norm0770)*

Here's the article link: http://www.autoweek.com/cat_co...47022
The comment about the A3 is listed near the end of the article stating: "The five-door A3 is scheduled to arrive here [North America] in spring of 2005, by the way."


----------



## cam75 (Feb 21, 2004)

*Re: New North American Release Date (Travis Grundke)*

This stinks. What the hell can I buy. No BMW 1 series, now no A3. I frickin running out of cars here.


----------

